# A 304 stainless steel "chasing dragon" style slingshot" from engtaobao



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I received some more "slingmail" last week ordered via engtaobao in China:

A so-called "chase dragon" 304 stainless steel slingshot with the meanwhile acquainted compression screw clamp system to attach flat bands. Check out the forum gallery section for more photos, if ever.

The direct purchase link: http://www.engtaobao.com/item/taobao/572117001897.html

If that does not work, click on the Taobao link below, copy the link of the product, and paste it inside the engtaobao search field:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.122.39acb4f0Nb7sCR&id=572117001897&ns=1&abbucket=19#detail

The slingshot plus sights & a fiber optic illumination light also came with useful accessories such as 400 good quality steel BB's in 7 mm, 400 mud balls in 8 mm and other sizes (popular in China, it seems), 12 sets of ready-made flat bands, a plastic slingshot for flat bands (not sure how sturdy this thing is, I'll show it here sometime), and a magnetic ring holder for steel BB's - as well as the essential Allen keys for assembly, extra screws for the clamps, and a few strands of optic fiber.

One of the sight bars incorporates a structure to insert a small flashlight-type of device that illuminates the optic fiber bars with a purple-colored light: its main use would clearly be for low-light conditions or at night. I have yet to see what its usefulness is, but in any case it makes for an interesting change.

The total price of the slingshot & accessories was around USD 30 for this package deal, plus shipping costs. It took approximately 2 weeks for the package to arrive in good condition from China via EMS post.

As mentioned in my earlier review of the titanium alloy "Lock Phoenix" slingshot (truly an excellent product), ordering at engtaobao involves two distinct stages; you pay separately for the goods and the shipment costs, and need to monitor progress at the engtaobao site via your user account. To keep weight and thus shipment costs down, opt for the slingshot package deal with the least accessories.

Always bear in mind that Aliexpress may be a cheaper option for the same or similar item, albeit that you have to wait 3 to 4 weeks to receive the goods ("free" shipment) and that no extras are usually provided by the sellers. I wanted to see what the average Chinese buyer can expect to receive.

The metalwork of the slingshot is quite good, loose part tolerances (clamp mechanism) are good, but I did have to clean out residual industrial grit and grease from the inner side of the flat band clamps on the forks using gun cleaning spray: this was essential for the compression screws to work properly. Definitely a quality control issue the Chinese manufacturer should address. The woodwork is of a very good standard, and has a nice engraving of the Chinese dragon shape on the side.

Thanks to very good ergonomics and a great sighting system (the sights light is not essential, but probably useful to aim at zombies in the dark), this slingshot is capable of very high accuracy in the right hands, and feels like a sturdy well-made slingshot which I am enjoying shooting with, in spite of very minor finishing flaws which in my opinion are acceptable in view of the price.

I can recommend this slingshot to others.

Enjoy the video & let me know what you think.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Nice looking shooter..Wonder how that would shot OTT with out using any site's.....I ask is I do not shoot sideways(ganster style)*

*seems like a good clamp attachment.....looks like good strong metal with a good wooden handle....*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

All the fancy sights gizmos with fiber optics are clearly helpful, but certainly not essential: it is perfectly possible to aim by using the edge of the fork tip, like with any other slingshot: you should therefore have no problems with your respective shooting style using this particular model.

The slingshot shown in the video is indeed made of 304 stainless steel (it smells like steel, which I know after having sandpapered one or two slightly sharp edges with 320 grit), and the grip is made of solid wood - albeit I do not know what kind of wood it is, but it's got dense fibers, and is well finished.

Another slingshot I ordered at Aliexpress with the same design is made of titanium TC-21: US$ 43 is quite a good price, no shipping costs. Have a look here. if ever:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Titanium-TC21-Hunting-Slingshot-Professional-Catapult-Rubber-Band-Outdoor-Shooting-Slingshot-LED-Sight-Hunting-Slingshot-Bow/32871615311.html?spm=2114.search0204.3.173.7531367f2KrVIb&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_204_318_319_10059_5727211_10884_10887_10696_100031_320_10084_10083_10103_10618_452_10307_532_5727311_10134,searchweb201603_60,ppcSwitch_0_ppcChannel&algo_expid=69e51ca8-5681-44b5-8404-8daf3026d4da-25&algo_pvid=69e51ca8-5681-44b5-8404-8daf3026d4da&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------

